# Salmon Jerky



## irishteabear (Feb 5, 2009)

The other fillet that I bought the other day was turned in to salmon jerky, also known as Indian Candy. I skinned the salmon and then sliced it in to about 1/2" thick strips. 

The brine was just equal amounts of non-iodized salt and brown sugar. I threw the salmon in the bag and zipped it closed. Shook it till the salmon was covered and in the fridge it went for 24 hours. This morning there was quite a bit of liquid in the bag. I drained the strips and rinsed them well. (Looking back I should have soaked them for a while.)

They were smoked at 120 for 4 hours using maple. They were a good texture, just very salty.

I will be soaking them a while, mixing them with some brown rice, peas and carrots and some seasoning. Should be pretty good.


----------



## slanted88 (Feb 5, 2009)

Stop posting....yer killin me & I got all these ideas in my lil brain. Do you know how it hurts! Go Sister! Nice!


----------



## bw0529 (Feb 5, 2009)

Nice:
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 love my salmon, will have to try that.


----------



## irishteabear (Feb 5, 2009)

lol, Ok, I'll stop.  Just one more post, then I'm done for the day.


----------



## scubadoo97 (Feb 13, 2009)

Lox jerky 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Very nice


----------



## desertlites (Feb 14, 2009)

wow I missed this thread-only salmon I like is smoked or jerky-good looking stuff dawn. points


----------



## pitrow (Feb 14, 2009)

4 to 1 mix of brown sugar to kosher salt is what I use, plus some crushed garlic cloves thrown in for good measure. Brine overnight (12 to 14 hours or so I guess) then rinse, and it comes out just to my liking. A bit of salt flavor but not overpowering, and a nice sweet finish.

Good looking stuff! Makes me want to whip up another batch.


----------



## irishteabear (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks.  I'll give that a try next time.  It was way too salty to eat without soaking it first which defeats the whole purpose, lol.


----------

